# 1 BR BLT for 4 Adults



## Purseval (May 21, 2012)

I understand there is a pull out sleeper sofa in the 1br units at BLT.  Would 2 adults be comfortable spending a week on it?  Or would it be better to try to comfy it up with something like a memory foam pad?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2012)

Bay Lake Tower also has a sleeper chair.

One Bedroom Villa - http://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/resorts/bay-lake-tower/rooms/
• Sleeps up to 5
• 1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa & 1 sleeper chair
• Full kitchen
• 2 full bathrooms, including master with whirlpool tub
• Views include: Bay Lake View, Theme Park View and Standard View, based on availability

Disboards thread with picture of sleeper chair - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2746579


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 21, 2012)

Purseval said:


> I understand there is a pull out sleeper sofa in the 1br units at BLT.  Would 2 adults be comfortable spending a week on it?  Or would it be better to try to comfy it up with something like a memory foam pad?



It's been a few stays since we've had to deal with the sleeper sofas(we always book 2br units, but some only have 1 bed + sleeper sofa in 2nd bedroom). My adult size 15 yr old(6'2") doesn't think they are bad, but not great either. The boys will alternate beds every night in those units. More so because the youngest gets his nose out of joint by not getting the "real bed".


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2012)

I think the quality of sleeper sofas has improved considerably over the years.

I don't remember which resort it was (probably not a DVC) and I haven't spent the entire night on one, but at one resort my son slept on one and I layed down with him until he fell asleep.  I was impressed at how comfortable it actually was.

That said, I would prefer a 2BR at an inferior resort than a 1BR at a nice one, especially with four adults.  There's a lot to be said for space and privacy.


----------



## bnoble (May 21, 2012)

> I would prefer a 2BR at an inferior resort than a 1BR at a nice one, especially with four adults. There's a lot to be said for space and privacy.


I might as well.  However, I'm told that the "new" sleeper sofas at DVC resorts are quite comfortable, and BLT 1BRs have a second bathroom, which helps a bit as well.


----------



## kckreardon (May 21, 2012)

*Sleeper not bad*

We stayed in a 1 BD BLT last year.  My kids slept on the sleeper but it was the newer style that doesn't have the spring coils under the mattress.  There also was a sleeper chair that one of them used every night.  It likewise was the newer style.

Overall the unit was good sized and the second full bathroom while not very large came in really handy.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 21, 2012)

Last year Ian was so curious about the new style sleeper sofa that he tried it all night. He thought it was a very good bed, not just not bad. Ian is 6'4" and is broad shouldered. He slept cross-wise on the bed and was fine.


----------



## ronparise (May 22, 2012)

Why dont more resorts invest in Murphy beds??

I havent slept on a sleeper sofa in a long time, But just the thinking about it will probably keep me up tonight.... I havent spent the money yet but Ive been looking online for folding bed boards, just in case.


----------

